
DevOps Technologies: Fabric or Ansible - kodekracker
https://insights.sei.cmu.edu/devops/2015/03/devops-technologies-fabric-or-ansible.html
======
npolet
I really feel like fabric is much more natural. If you know Python, then
fabric is wonderful to work with. I'm very familiar with Python and learning
ansibles way of doing things just doesn't seem appealing to me.

Am I missing anything from ansible that I can't do with fabric?

